

Switching From Coffee to Caffeine Pills - thegarside
http://gun.io/blog/switching-from-coffee-to-caffeine-pills/

======
tibbon
One thing I've noticed about coffee is that the amount of caffeine is super
variable. There's one coffee shop nearby that for some reason after one drink
feels like I've OD'd on coffee. Others I can have 2-3 coffees. I wish there
was a relatively cheap/easy/inexpensive way to measure the caffeine content of
a drink in realtime.

With pills, one would assume that they are somewhat more consistent. Or at
least I hope so.

~~~
Mizza
Absolutely!

I find that Starbucks coffee is quite a good deal more caffeinated that what I
brew at home, or the other coffee shops.

I can't imagine an extraction/weighing would be that hard, to be honest. Could
be a job for a Rob Cockerham-type project..

------
Mizza
I wrote this! Thanks for submitting it!

